# اليأس والإحباط سلاح الشيطان!!



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*اليأس والإحباط
سلاح الشيطان






سرد أحد القديسين هذا التأمُّل:

حدث أن أعلن الشيطان أنه مزمع أن يستعفي من عمله، فيبيع كل أدواته وأسلحته، بشرط أن الذي يريد، يدفع الثمن كاملاً.

وفي اليوم الموعود المحدَّد للبيع، كانت كل أدواته وأسلحته معروضة للبيع بطريقة مُشوِّقة جداً.

كان هناك: الحسد، والغيرة، والبغضة، والكراهية، والخداع، والشهوة، والكبرياء، وعبادة الأوثان، وكل متعلِّقات الشيطان.

وكانت كـل بضاعة مُسجَّلاً عليها طـابع بالثمن.

وهناك في أحد الأركان، كان منظرٌ مرعب، أداة حادة مُدبَّبة الشكل، ولكن يبدو عليها أنها قديمة ومُستعملة كثيراً؛ ولكنها كانت تحمل ثمناً أغلى من كل الأثمان الأخرى.

وسأل أحد الواقفين الشيطان:

- ”ماذا تكون هذه الأداة“؟

فأجاب الشيطان:

- ”إنها سلاح الإحباط واليأس“.

وأتبع هذا الشخص سؤاله للشيطان، بسؤالٍ آخر:

- ”ولماذا تُثمِّن هذا السلاح بسعرٍ غالٍ هكذا، مع أنه واضح أنه مستخدم وقديم أكثر من الأدوات الأخرى؟“

فردَّ الشيطان:

- ”لأنه أكثر الأسلحة نفعاً لي دون الأسلحة الأخرى“.

”فأنا أستطيع به أن أدخل إلى ما داخل قلب الإنسان، وذلك حينما أعجز عن الاقتراب إليه بأي سلاح آخر“.

”وحالما أدخل داخله، أستطيع أن أستخدمه بأية طريقة تناسبني أفضل“.

”وهو مستعملٌ، نعم، لأني أستخدمه مع كل إنسان على قدر ما أستطيع، وقليلون هم الذين يعرفون أنه سلاحي وأداتي“.

”وأما ثمنه الذي يفوق باقي الأثمان، فلكي لا يقدر أحد أن يشتريه، وحتى اليوم لم يُبَع ولن يُباع“.

إنه سلاح خصوصي للشيطان،

وهو ما يزال يستخدمه ضد بني البشر.

+++

وصرخ الأب القديس:

- ”أعنَّا، يا الله، لنهرب من اليأس والإحباط وانقطاع الرجاء،

لأنه هو الذي يوقعنا في قبضة الشيطان“. +

منقول
*​


----------



## DODY2010 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

”أعنَّا، يا الله، لنهرب من اليأس والإحباط وانقطاع الرجاء،

لأنه هو الذي يوقعنا في قبضة الشيطان“. +امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> ”أعنَّا، يا الله، لنهرب من اليأس والإحباط وانقطاع الرجاء،
> 
> لأنه هو الذي يوقعنا في قبضة الشيطان“. +امين


*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى أستاذى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## sparrow (22 نوفمبر 2010)

أعنَّا، يا الله، لنهرب من اليأس والإحباط وانقطاع الرجاء،

لأنه هو الذي يوقعنا في قبضة الشيطان“. +

امين يارب 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2010)

> *- ”أعنَّا، يا الله، لنهرب من اليأس والإحباط وانقطاع الرجاء،
> 
> لأنه هو الذي يوقعنا في قبضة الشيطان“. +
> *



روووووووووووووووووعه ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> أعنَّا، يا الله، لنهرب من اليأس والإحباط وانقطاع الرجاء،
> 
> لأنه هو الذي يوقعنا في قبضة الشيطان“. +
> 
> ...


*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى تاسونى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووعه ابو تربو
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
> ​


*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ربنا يخليكى يا أمى
ميرسى مامتى الغالية لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (23 نوفمبر 2010)

Praying .........Holy communion......grease intermediate .....hang on God keep your mind busy in grateful God all that are against disappointed


----------



## Desert Rose (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جميلة جدا فعلا اليأس والاكتئاب هما اسلحة الشيطان لانهم بيشلوا الانسان وبيخلوه فاشل فى كل نواحى الحياة 
عشان كده الكتاب المقدس قال ان الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل 
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والمعبر


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> praying .........holy communion......grease intermediate .....hang on god keep your mind busy in grateful god all that are against disappointed


*صحيح أستاذى الصلاة والتناول من أهم الوسائط الروحية اللى بتساعدنا فى التغلب على كل اليأس والأحباط ..ويلقى على الرب همه...
ميرسى أستاذى لمروركم ولتعليقكم الروحى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> جميلة جدا فعلا اليأس والاكتئاب هما اسلحة الشيطان لانهم بيشلوا الانسان وبيخلوه فاشل فى كل نواحى الحياة
> عشان كده الكتاب المقدس قال ان الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل والمعبر





> الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل


*ميرسى تاسونى للآية المعزية دى...
ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (23 نوفمبر 2010)

NO problem ABOTARBO brother


----------

